# New AmStaff Puppy....Those Ears



## millerjoe49 (Jan 9, 2015)

We got a new puppy a couple months ago. We weren't sure what breed he was so we did a DNA test on him. It came back that he's 75% AmStaff, 12.5% Boxer, and 12.5% something else (Norwegian Lundhound and others). I'm trying to figure out where he gets his ears from. They stick straight up naturally. Is that normal for a Pit or AmStaff? I'm attaching a link to Flickr with his photos.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/the_millers_wi/sets/72157650197321781/

Thanks.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't see the picture but lots of dogs have ears that stand straight up, purebred dogs and ones that aren't.  DNA tests aren't really accurate anyway. Just love him for the dog he is as I'm sure you do!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to the forum millerjoe49. I agree with Coach, without knowing the dogs lineage it is impossible to tell. We would need your password to see the picture. LOL. Sorry, but it is not showing.

Joe


----------



## millerjoe49 (Jan 9, 2015)

I've figured out how to upload the pics. I've attached a few.

Thanks again.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww such a cute pooch!!! I love his ears. Thank you for sharing  adorable!! Dogs ears vary there are all kinds in many breeds. Many breeds ears stand erect 

DNA test for saliva based tests have less breeds than blood based tests. They have only mapped breeds in the AKC so many other breeds are left out. It's fun to see but I wouldn't hold the results up to be facts. Here is an example of a dog who actually is a dual registered UKC APBT / AKC AST.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Now I can see the pictures millerjoe49. Thanks for taking the time to host and post. Great pictures of your boy. Love those bat ears! LOL. What did you name your boy.

Joe


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

ames said:


> Aww such a cute pooch!!! I love his ears. Thank you for sharing  adorable!! Dogs ears vary there are all kinds in many breeds. Many breeds ears stand erect
> 
> DNA test for saliva based tests have less breeds than blood based tests. They have only mapped breeds in the AKC so many other breeds are left out. It's fun to see but I wouldn't hold the results up to be facts. Here is an example of a dog who actually is a dual registered UKC APBT / AKC AST.


Ames that video is funny, that dog definitely looks like a border collie (sarcastically rolls eyes) hahaha.

Do you rekon blood analysis' are more accurate?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

lol.. I been taping my Triny's ears, she has a really nice set of rose ears but lately they been all over the place, one up, one dawn ect ect.. She started teething pretty good about a week ago, so i want to try and get them right now while she is teething. I will prob get my males ears cropped when i get him. 

As for pedigree? No way to tell really, especially by looking at ears, imho anyways


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Katey said:


> Ames that video is funny, that dog definitely looks like a border collie (sarcastically rolls eyes) hahaha.
> 
> Do you rekon blood analysis' are more accurate?


they are supposed to be because they have more breeds mapped for the blood panel than the saliva one. But I am no geneticist I just heard a lecture from one of the creators of the DNA panels for dogs.

What makes me sad is how many local towns and cities are now using them as ways to rule out dogs instead of visualizing identifying the dogs. One case in Ohio authorities made them take three tests claiming they lied and used a different dogs DNA when it didn't come back as AST because its obviously an AST. (it wasn't it was a mix of a few breeds the owners thought) they actually beat that case because it was considered harassment.


----------

